# My Girls!



## littl3red (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, all! I decided to start a new blog for Teddy and Maya together (the old one sort of flopped...) I'll just copy over my first post about Maya to get everything started.

So, first thing's first... PICTURES! 






Most of the pictures are just blurs, I couldn't get her to sit still. :rollseyes




Also, very few are of her face...




Run Maya run!




And here she is with her elephant. Apparently, she is NEVER to be separated from her elephant. They even rode in the carrier together. Looks like Teddy's got some competition.  I kinda want to name the elephant. Any ideas for elephant names? 

Also, you might notice the dewlap in the second picture. Maya used to be really REALLY overweight before she was put up for adoption so she still has some flabby skin left over from her fat days. But don't worry, she's healthy and active now!

There have been some VERY minor scuffles (started by Teddy) between the cage halves, but I have been closed by and armed with a spray bottle full of water, so they ended very VERY quickly. Maya settled in pretty quickly, which is super good. I'm so glad to have her, she's ALREADY coming up to me for head pats so I have a feeling she's gonna be a huge joy to have around. :biggrin:

*Start new content

*So, I'm about to put them together for a few minutes on neutral territory... Fingers crossed and wish me luck! ray:


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you remind me as you start this blog... how old is Teddy and how recently did you pick up Maya? Is this going to be their first bonding session? And I couldn't quite tell from the photos, are they in a divided cage or 2 separate cages? 

Seems there are a few members bonding bunnies right now.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 24, 2012)

There is no information on Teddy really, she was brought into the shelter as a stray, so all I know is that she's an adult. Maya is five I believe, and I brought her home yesterday. It wasn't so much of a "bonding session" as a second date to see how things went. And they went pretty well. There was quite a bit of Maya, er... asserting her dominance, but Maya also groomed Teddy, they both groomed themselves, and Teddy even laid down all stretched out at one point. And they were super cuddly. Luckily, no fights whatsoever, so that's good.






This is how it started out, Maya mostly just begging me for head pats and Teddy assessing the situation from afar.






And then Maya noticed Teddy...






They both get on the floormat. (Neither of them seems to like tile floors but Maya won't even walk on them unless you put her on it, and then she'll go right back to the floormat.






Then there was a lot of Maya being dominant, and Teddy didn't try to fight or even run away really. She's just like "Yeah, whatever, you're the boss."





Aww. :love:




"Are you... taking pictures of us?" "No, of course not, Maya, just keep being adorable. It's okay. "

So there was their second date, I ended it on a good note. One thing I'm wondering, when should I start cage switching? Or maybe toy switching? I've read all about what to do but nothing really says when to do it...


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

You just got Maya yesterday and she was begging for head pats!?!:shock: Amazing!
It sure sounds like things are going wonderfully. 

Do you intend to use one of their cages for the both when they are fully bonded? Or are you going to dismantle and make a new cage for them to share? 

I tried the cage switching with a pair I was trying to bond. It ended not working out at all. I don't know if the cage switching was the cause of the problem or it was simply that they just didn't get along. With them, things got worse with each bonding session. So I don't know what role the cage switching played. 

You might want to read the newer posts on the Antics of Agnes. She details her bonding journey...


----------



## littl3red (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I've been following her. And she begs for head pats, yeah, she's a VERY social bunny. Her foster parents did a REALLY good job of socializing her.  And I plan on taking the divider out when they're bonded. Sorry I didn't clarify, they are in a divided cage, not two different cages.


----------



## JBun (Oct 25, 2012)

They're so cute together!!! How lucky to get such a well socialized rabbit. Good luck on the bonding. Seems to be going really well so far.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

They are really cute together. I'm so glad that Maya is settling in so well and their second date went well! 

I never realized how long Teddy's fur was, she's so pretty.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow. Maya sounds like a total sweetie! That is fabulous that she's coming up to you already. Yay!!

I love the pic of them nose to nose, they really compliment each other since they are both black and white. So cute! 

I would do cage switching but not quite yet. Start with switching toys and blankets and food bowls. When you do start cage switching do it briefly and work up as far as the length. And eventually you'll have to incorporate the elephant in there somehow too. You will want teddys scent to get on the elephant. But dont stress Maya out yet. It's hard not to want to rush things but you don't want a set back.

I think that is an excellent first date. I think anything but fighting is promising.


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds like good progress to me!  I would definitely wait awhile before taking the divider out of the cage. Even when my boys had become good friends for awhile, they still both got territorial about their cages. I have morphed them out of even having a cage. I made them a massive NIC unit (which you can't even call a cage because it's so huge), and then full run of the room. 

I LOVE your Teddy's long skirt! SO cute! And I agree with Liza above, I love that they are both black and white but so different!


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 25, 2012)

The are adorable together! The nose to nose picture is also my favorite. Good luck bonding them and keep us up to date with the progress!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 25, 2012)

:inlove: so fluffy!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love Maya! Have you decided to leave that as her name or are you changing it?


----------



## littl3red (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I decided to leave that as her name.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 26, 2012)

Alright, so I don't have a whole lot of new news. Maya is still mounting relentlessly, and Teddy still doesn't get upset, but she seems scared when it happens. Should I be worried? I just wish they would hurry up and get over this "phase" but I know they just need to work it out.

Here's a couple new pictures:






This bed used to be my boyfriend's cat's bed, and then he said she doesn't like it, so I thought maybe Teddy would. But she didn't. So it's just kinda been sitting there and I was like "Well, I'll try it with Maya" and she LOVES the thing. Glad it's not just sitting there anymore.






And this is the only semi-interesting picture that came from yesterday's bonding session. Remember how neither one likes tile floors? I found a way to use that to my advantage.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the mounting yet. They are pretty new. As long as it doesn't start a fight. Watch closely for signs. Teddys fear could possible turn into aggression, but that may never end up happening either so don't stress about that.

I think it was about a week and Archies humping diminished. 

They sure are both beauties  are you surprised that Maya has started off dominant? I thought I remember you saying someone about you thinking Teddy would be dominant.

Glad you are getting some use out of the cat bed. That's cute


----------



## littl3red (Oct 26, 2012)

I am really surprised Maya started off dominant, yeah. Teddy definitely bossed me around, so it seems weird to me that she's letting Maya act like that, really. Plus, Maya's foster parents said she's really laid back, and she has been toward me, but not really Teddy... Bunnies are so weird. :rollseyes


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if you've read through Lisa's blog but somewhere in there or maybe it was in a thread, it said that Archie appeared to be the dominant one at first bun then it turns out that Agnes is the dominant bun  

Yes, buns can be confusing! The fun part is untangling their lingo with each other!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, so I tried moving the bonding to their shared space today instead of the bathroom, because Maya won't leave her little towel in the bathroom and so I thought it would be better if it were on carpet. NO. they fought.  Maya was trying to mount Teddy and Teddy was trying to mount Maya and it ended with a scuffle and some tufts of hair being pulled. They were quickly put in their cages and there was no fighting when they were separated... so I guess I'm gonna have to figure something else out.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 28, 2012)

That's unfortunate, but not the end of the world.

Thats usually when a fight begins is when one won't back down. Teddy probably felt a surge of "power" so to speak, in her own area.

It's also so tempting to move too fast in bonding. I keep mentioning in my blog that's why I've went SO slow (course, maybe too slow at times, haha) is because every time I read about fights in bonding it's moving too fast.

You haven't even had her a week yet, right? So they are still pretty new. I didn't even do my first bonding date until 5 days after Archie had come home, and then it was only for 5 minutes.

What is the longest you've had them "date" in the bathroom? I would say to get them where they can spend an hour or two together with not one incident before you move on.

And yes, its kinda boring sitting in the bathroom 

As far as them hating the tile, I would try and find maybe old rugs? An old sheet? Old blanket? ....that you could lay down on the floor in the bathroom. Hopefully that would help.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 28, 2012)

I might try an old blanket in the bathroom. The fight hasn't seemed to set us back too much since I was able to separate them quickly. I wasn't even trying to rush things, I just wanted them off of the tile. But yeah, I'll try an old blanket or something next time. The longest date has been about half an hour, just because I keep them together for as long as they'll get along. Up until I finally get so bored out of my mind I have to put them back, that is, because I could leave them in the bathroom for all of eternity and they'd get along fine. Nothing is happening. They're just in there getting along. It feels like they'll never be bonded.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 28, 2012)

I've seen suggestions that once you see what you consider to be successful bonding in the neutral area, that you allow them to continue in there for a minimum of a week. You will want them to solidify that bond as much as possible before daring to move them into Teddy's territory. In other words, don't just see the bond and then move them directly into Teddy's space. Give them lots of 'safe' bonding time first.

When the time does come to move them into your bedroom, it would also be helpful to wipe down as much as you can with diluted vinegar to remove as much of the familiar smells as possible.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 28, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> I might try an old blanket in the bathroom. The fight hasn't seemed to set us back too much since I was able to separate them quickly. I wasn't even trying to rush things, I just wanted them off of the tile. But yeah, I'll try an old blanket or something next time. The longest date has been about half an hour, just because I keep them together for as long as they'll get along. Up until I finally get so bored out of my mind I have to put them back, that is, because I could leave them in the bathroom for all of eternity and they'd get along fine. Nothing is happening. They're just in there getting along. It feels like they'll never be bonded.



Don't get discouraged. It's a long process but try and make the best of it. I'm on like day 24 or something?? and I'm not even done yet. So you'll get there, just be patient

If the longest they've been together is only 30 minutes than that is no where near the time you could say they could stay in there for all of eternity and theyd be fine. 30 minutes really isn't that long. I'm not trying to sound pessimistic, just want to give you the most information possible so this ends positive for you 

Like suzette said, you want to solidify that bond before moving to shared space. Once you get to longer, positive dates in the bathroom, trying feeding some meals in there, and look for subtle signs they are starting to become friends. Like, sniffing each other with no mount attempt, eating together (this was a big step for Agnes and Archie) because I learned that eating together is actually a "big" thing in a rabbits psyche. It's like they have to trust each other a bit to do that. Also grooming themselves, obviously grooming each other is huge, laying down (either one at a time or both). Once you start seeing some of those signs you know you are making progress.

If they are still "just doing nothing" and it doesn't seem like anything is happening, they is good in the sense that they aren't fighting, but they are forming a relationship yet to carry them through to shared space.

Anyway, sorry for blabbing. I just want this to work out for you and don't want you to get discouraged. I read and read and read bonding stories and they take lots of time. Weeks, months, even Mariah on here is on like month 5 of bonding her two. So don't feel like yours won't get there  it hasn't been a week so you have tons of time yet before it's hopeless :big wink:


----------



## littl3red (Oct 28, 2012)

They've both groomed themselves, Maya groomed Teddy for like 15 seconds, Teddy's laid down all stretched out. But that was all on like the second date, and now it seems like they're just not doing anything. Maya's more interested in me than Teddy half the time, and Teddy just hangs out in the corner. I tried putting them into the bathtub once but I thought Maya was going to have a heart attack and when I tried picking her up to take her out she almost jumped out of my arms. She's usually so relaxed about being picked up, she's like pudding. So that didn't work. Just made everyone in the room panic.

Also, Maya is such a troublemaker! I guess I was spoiled with Teddy. When Teddy saw the barricade under my bed she was like "Oh, I'm not supposed to go under there right now, okay" and hopped off. When Maya saw it, she set her little heart on breaking the thing open and getting under my bed where I couldn't reach her, and then sat down there stomping because she couldn't get back out. Also, I caught her chewing on a box in my bookshelf, directly next to my hardback copy of "H.P. Lovecraft: The Complete Fiction." If the brat had chewed two inches to the left I'd be having rabbit stew for dinner. I love her to death, but geez, she is such a handful. :rollseyes She's lucky she's so cute.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 28, 2012)

I hear ya on being spoiled by your first bun. Agnes doesnt chew on anything! I just, like 2 seconds ago, caught Archie chewing on my treadmill! Grrrrr!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay, so things went a little better with the sheet. SLIGHTLY less mounting, more grooming themselves and napping together (all three of us ). No fights today. But something is confusing me:











Maya kept putting her head down in front of Teddy like this, and she'd sit like that FOREVER. I assume Maya is trying to get Teddy to groom her, and Teddy's just being a snob about it and not doing it? I mean, look at her face in the second one. Teddy's all like "are you kidding me? I'm not grooming you. Gross." I guess I'll try the banana trick next time.

Anyways, some pictures of today's bonding session:
















I like that one. The human legs in the background belong to my sister. She was yelling at me for letting the rabbits be in her way while she was getting ready for bed, and I started taking pictures of the rabbits while she was yelling and it made her SO MAD. :rofl:




This one's kinda blurry because she came over and started kicking my arm while I was taking pictures, but isn't it funny? Maya is wearing Teddy's ear like a hat! :inlove:


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 29, 2012)

I understand the head-to-head thing is the standoff. They are seeing who is going to actually submit to the other. It's a testing time that most go through while bonding. 
They really look cute together and appear to be progressing.


----------



## JBun (Oct 29, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Teddy doesn't want to give in and groom Maya first, cause then she won't be top bun. But that's really good that they want to lay down next to each other.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, is that what it is? That explains the tension. That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, that's what it is! Maya wants her to give in and groom. Maybe try the applesauce thing. Rub it on their foreheads and see if Teddy will groom her then.

This sounds like a successful date, yay! But remember, solidify this bond as much as you can before moving back to your room.

Keep it up! This was a good date!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 29, 2012)

I understand the head-to-head thing is the standoff. They are seeing who is going to actually submit to the other. It's a testing time that most go through while bonding. 
They really look cute together and appear to be progressing.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 30, 2012)

Today was a good day!:yahoo: My boyfriend came over for about an hour after work, so we simultaneously cleaned the cage/bonded the rabbits (which worked out great, because poor little Maya is scared to DEATH of the shop vac. ) There was NO HUMPING today. AT ALL. Just cuddling and grooming and loving on each other.:biggrin: It was also the first time my boyfriend got to really interact with Maya (he's SEEN her before but never really played with her) and he is head over heels. I always knew we were an awesome couple. Awesome confirmed. :love:


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 30, 2012)

Partners who love bunnies are the best.

When we got Q, I knew m'lady and I were meant to be when she took this baby bunny, tucked her into the bed, and fell asleep with Q-tip napping in the crook of her arm. It was like "okay, everything I've thought about you for four years is confirmed right now in the way you snuggled this baby bunny". 

Welcome to my world with the bunny who's scared of the shop vac. I vacuum so rarely because it's torture. Q has to be locked in my roommate's bathroom (with my roommate for company) so that there can be three closed doors between her and the loud, noisy machine!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> Today was a good day!Â :yahoo: My boyfriend came over for about an hour after work, so we simultaneously cleaned the cage/bonded the rabbits (which worked out great, because poor little Maya is scared to DEATH of the shop vac. ) There was NO HUMPING today. AT ALL. Just cuddling and grooming and loving on each other.Â :biggrin: It was also the first time my boyfriend got to really interact with Maya (he's SEEN her before but never really played with her) and he is head over heels. I always knew we were an awesome couple. Awesome confirmed. :love:



Awesome! See, that's what makes it all worth it...the progress  bonding is tedious and there are often setbacks but the hard work pays off. Yay for Maya and Teddy!

That is so cute that your boyfriend is falling in love with the bunnies too. He sounds very supportive.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Partners who love bunnies are the best.
> 
> When we got Q, I knew m'lady and I were meant to be when she took this baby bunny, tucked her into the bed, and fell asleep with Q-tip napping in the crook of her arm. It was like "okay, everything I've thought about you for four years is confirmed right now in the way you snuggled this baby bunny".
> ne!



That is so sweet. It sounds like Qtip has the best two mommies around  four years together! Don't you and your girlfriend live long distance from each other? That must be tough but shows what a strong relationship you have.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 30, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> When we got Q, I knew m'lady and I were meant to be when she took this baby bunny, tucked her into the bed, and fell asleep with Q-tip napping in the crook of her arm. It was like "okay, everything I've thought about you for four years is confirmed right now in the way you snuggled this baby bunny".


Cute. Overload. :faint:
I love people who love bunnies. Aren't we so lucky to have them around? :biggrin:


----------



## littl3red (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay, so bonding went really well today. They've gotten really snuggly but still not really grooming each other or anything. I think I'm going to try cage switching for the first time tonight (but bring Maya's elephant with her... I still don't know if she's ready to be separated from it yet) and see how it goes. So wish me luck!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 2, 2012)

Good luck! So glad they are getting more snuggly.

I hope the cage switch goes good. Just follow your gut on when to do things. I did bowl switches and toy switches first. If it feels too soon for a cage switch you could try that too.

I also never did a night cage switch. I did brief 30 minute cage switches during the day and worked up to a couple hours.

I'm following your blog so will look for an update.

Wishing Teddy and Maya well!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 2, 2012)

Cage-switching went well. They were mostly just really confused. No aggression or anything.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 2, 2012)

Yay!!!

Step by step.........you get closer with each tiny step


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

Just read the whole blog. Sounds like it is going well. They are really cute together.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, it's going really well. I'm just kinda at a standstill at the moment. After the fight in my bedroom, I'm kinda scared to try anything new yet... I'm going to wait until they're like TOTALLY IN LOVE on neutral territory before I move forward.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 6, 2012)

My mom got rid of our dog. 

This is one thing that my mom and I will never stop fighting over; as opposed to seeing pets as valuable companions and members of the family (as they should be,) she treats them like toys from a happy meal to be thrown out when they stop being entertaining. We had a sweet Pomeranian, absolutely adorable and such a cuddle-bug, and she got rid of him because he barked too much.

Really?

I can't wait until I can move out. I told her if she EVER gets another pet, I won't come home to visit after I move out. She still has our dog Sophie, but I think I'm going to have to take her when I move out so I don't come home someday to see she's gone. Oh yeah, my mom didn't tell me she was getting rid of Tipper. She just said "I'm thinking about getting rid of Tipper" and I didn't take her seriously because she says stuff like that all the time, even about my sister and I. Then, a couple days later, without warning, I just come home and BAM, no Tipper greeting me at the door. It's just like my childhood guinea pig Bogey all over again. She makes me sick. Sick sick sick. Pets are not a thing to be tossed out like yesterday's paper.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 6, 2012)

That is HORIBLE!!!! I am SOOOOOO sorry to hear that. My parents would never do that even to an animal they did not like. (Like my dog Cookie).


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh noooo  yeah not cool. I'm so sorry she did that.

Silver lining? You realize her fault in that and you will not repeat.....

Do you know where your dog ended up??


----------



## littl3red (Nov 6, 2012)

Somewhere in Topeka with a stay-at-home grandma.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 7, 2012)

Maya seems to be un-bonding with her elephant... Is that a good thing?


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 7, 2012)

Since in this case you eventually want her to "replace" the elephant with Teddy, I'd say its probably good 

How are things going with bonding, by the way?


----------



## littl3red (Nov 7, 2012)

Pretty good. Honestly, I accidentally left them in the bathroom together for 2 hours today, my depression has gotten REALLY severe the last few days, so I put them in there clean the cage and laid down and stared at it for two hours. In my defense I thought it was just a couple minutes.:expressionless


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear your depression is bad lately. Is it because of your mom getting rid of your dog?  

Maybe the 2 hour thing was blessing in disguise! I'm guessing your found no clumps of fur or blood when you came back in, lol, so maybe it was a good thing.

Also, maybe the fact that Maya is unbonding with the elephant means she is getting even more comfortable too 

Keep up the good work!

And I hope your depression becomes more manageable. Can you see a doctor? Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, there were no signs of fighting so that's good. No, I can't see a doctor.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahh... It's been a while since I was on. What to say... I got a 29 on my ACT, Teddy and Maya are fine, and I FINALLY get to quit my job that I hate because I got hired as a hostess at Texas Roadhouse (they're just building one, it officially opens December 17.) I've been crazy busy with school. Still feeling pretty down but I'm hoping the new job will help.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 13, 2012)

We have a Texas Roadhouse where we live too and we love it  I've heard the waitresses make good tips. We've eaten at top of the line restaurants and my hubby always says that TR's "cheap" steaks are usually better than the ritzy restaurants. They do something right there that's for sure.
Glad to hear Teddy and Maya are doing good!!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not going to be waitressing at first because I'm not 18 yet and they serve alcohol. I'll be a hostess. But we split tips, so the more people that come in/less people working, the more I'll get paid, which is GLORIOUS.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats on the job! and hopefully on bonding Teddy and Maya! Sorry to hear about your dog, but in all fairness maybe the new owner will give him more attention?


----------



## littl3red (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I guess. I just wish I had known I would never see him again.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats true Ashtin, while he may be getting more attention, you should have been able to say goodbye


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 14, 2012)

CONGRATS on the job. I do not have a job and have not had one since last christmas and that was my first job and I am almost 20. I wish that I could get a job but it is not a priority because I am taking 16 college hrs of school each semester and have all the animals and an apartment to take care of. We LOVE going to TR they have the best roles ever. It is a little expensive though. Also congrats on the ACT score. When I took the SAT I failed it (even though it is not possible I still failed it).


----------



## littl3red (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm officially a Wildcat! Got my KSU acceptance letter today.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> I'm officially a Wildcat! Got my KSU acceptance letter today.



Absolutely fantastic Ashtin! Definetly something to be proud of. Congrats a million times over :biggrin2:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 15, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 25, 2012)

So I guess Teddy and Maya are bonded now. I went hunting for a week so my mom and boyfriend were taking care of the buns. Boyfriend locked the cage wrong and they've been squeezing past the divider. When I came home they were both cuddling in Maya's side of the cage. Nobody's hurt... Kinda an anticlimactic ending to a long process of bonding, but if it's done, I'm happy. XD


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like congrats are in order  isn't it a great feeling!? Yay!!!

So did you remove the divider and they are officially moved in together?


----------



## littl3red (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't remove it yet because I'm exhausted from vacation. :/ I think I'm just putting them in the same "room" tonight.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 26, 2012)

I just realized how weird that is. "Exhausted from vacation." XD It wasn't regular vacation, it was camping.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 27, 2012)

Often times you need a vacation from a vacation. Vacations can be very tiring. Our family vacations over the last 5 years have been 2 caribian cruises, 1 alaskan cruise, a week in Washington DC, and a little road trip to the river (I did not feel like going on the last one). We are always exausted from traveling and it takes us a few days to recover. 

SOO glad that they are bonded now hopefully


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

haha awh, you are so lucky that the work has been done for you! Yeah, you do sometimes need a vacation from a vacation. Sorta why I don't like to have days off because I feel exhausted and lazy :/


----------



## littl3red (Nov 29, 2012)

I might be absent for a while. My boyfriend of three years left me for a girl he bbarely knows.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ashtin, I'm so sorry!  Oh my word, I had to re-read this I'm so shocked. Thats terrible!! :tears2:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Ashtin, I'm so sorry  I wish there were something I could say to make you feel better but there isn't........

Boys suck sometimes and love hurts sometimes......I had my heart broken too when I was young.

Vent to us if you need to. And snuggle your girls


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and ice cream with lots of chocolate syrup helps too!!


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Boys are totally stupid sometimes. I'm so sorry  I've had my heart broken a few times too. It's the worst...Hope your buns are extra snuggly!


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh nose! Qtip says she'd come over and kick him for you with her big strong legs. 
Glad you've got your girls to snuggle. He's an idiot to leave a gal like you (Tippy agrees...she sees how spoiled your bunnies are). In time, you'll see that. Hugs from Texas!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

It sucks because I changed my plans around. I was invited to join the honor college at Oklahoma State and I said no because I was supposed to move in with him in Manhattan and go to K-State.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 30, 2012)

Awh, I hate to say it, but sometimes it is in your best interest to be selfish in life. He's just a dumb guy and doesn't know what he's getting himself into, he's going to regret it! You're young, you've got the world (and buns) going for you! Keep your head up and maybe things were just supposed to happen this way, you didn't go to Oklahoma State but hey, you might end up doing something completely different or somewhere you wouldn't have been otherwise. 

Easier said then done, there's always the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

awh, what a jacka--  it's his loss, imo.

I know how hard it can be when such a long/serious relationship comes to an end (especially if you didn't want it to)... nothing makes it better except the passage of time. trite as it sounds, though, everything happens for a reason and every experience, good or bad, helps shape your life and who you are as a person. for every good experience you have later in life, you may not have ended up there if things in your past had gone differently.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all, I really appreciate your support. I have a few good friends who are making sure I'm doing okay. People who I never talked to at school are texting and messaging me asking if I'm okay and if there's anything they can do. I'm getting hugs from people whose names I don't even know. Three of the teachers hunted down my phone number and have been calling and texting me making sure I'm okay. I was gone from school Wednesday (the day he broke up with me,) back in school yesterday and gone from school again today (I'm really ill because I haven't eaten anything since Wednesday morning except a small cup of ice cream and a couple chips. I'm also pretty dehydrated so I don't know, my parents might take me to the hospital later because I have been throwing up more than I've been taking in.)

He did something terrible yesterday. He brought his new girlfriend to the animal shelter, where we always volunteered on Thursdays.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm really sorry. What a jackass for bringing someone else to the shelter! 
I remember what it was like to be 17 and I was in a similar situation, it is so very hard at that age. But, like Jennifer said only the passage of time will help. And think about it, I got my heart broken at 16 or 17, then re-met my now husband at 19 and got married at 20. Now at 23 I have a house and a family and couldn't be happier, it was a blessing that when I was a teenager it didn't work out. 
Because THAT guy, is a L.O.S.E.R. He's 25 and still lives at home with his parents! lmao. 

You'll be alright, its just really hard. All of us who are a little bit older know how it is and know how it feels. But we don't know your exact feelings. 
Hug and cuddle your girls, they love you no matter what! The love of an animal and a child are the best loves you can find. 
Remember to eat something, just take some deep breaths and eat anything! We can't have you withering away to nothing on us! We NEED to hear about Teddy and Maya, and your life of course.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I ate a couple crackers earlier and managed to keep them down. My mom is also making me take a bunch of vitamins because I'm not getting my nutrition or something.

He thought Teddy was ugly, so it's probably for the best anyways.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

The vitamins with no food might be whats making you sick. I can't take my vitamins before I eat, they make my barf. haha. 

How in the hell could he think Teddy was ugly? Oh my. That ball of fluff is SO precious!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

I know right? He still loved her, and he thought Maya was adorable, but whenever he was playing with Teddy he'd tell her all the time how ugly he thought she was.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

*littl3red wrote: *


> I know right? He still loved her, and he thought Maya was adorable, but whenever he was playing with Teddy he'd tell her all the time how ugly he thought she was.


you should've kicked his butt to the curb just for that!  teddy's the cutest little fluff-ball, anyone who could insult her to her face is bad people.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, she's adorable. No decent person would think she was ugly.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

He thought Teddy was ugly!?!?!? What the..........!

Yeah I agree with everyone. It's hard to accept it now because you are in pain, but I bet you'll have a story like Morgans to tell in a few years. You'll be happy and glad that this happened. And he'll be the loser  Like i said, I know that doesn't seem possible now......but just wait.....

I second the vitamin on an empty stomach thing, totally gets me sick too. Maybe soup? Or splurge on a cheesy pizza or a greasy burger  sometimes food can be a comfort too. 

And sometimes when I'm sad, I watch a sad movie. Sounds counterproductive but it works! Sometimes a good cry can actually make you feel better. My favorite chick flick bawl movies? Beaches, Terms of Endearment, Steel Magnolias, Fried Green Tomatoes.....

So maybe rent a movie and pig out 

Glad you have support from your friends and family. Hang in there Ashtin. You'll get through this. I promise.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

My friend Marcus and I went to see Red Dawn last night but I couldn't finish it. I couldn't watch it. We're thinking about watching Batman movies later because we're both big fans of Batman but I've never seen any of the movies except the one where Jack Nicholson played the Joker. I want to see the new ones.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

Totally unrelated to break-up cures. 
You've never seen any of the new Batman movies?! hahaha. WHAT?! I'm sorry, that just seems a little shocking! 
They're pretty good. Just really long!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 30, 2012)

I have never seen any super hero movie, starwars, star treck, anything in the least bit scarry etc.... I have only been to a movie theater 1x in 10 years and that was to see magic mike. (major let down, not good at all).


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 1, 2012)

I like the dark night, that was a good movie in my opinion. Heath ledger did a wicked job playing the joker! I've neve4 seen any of the originals though :/


----------



## littl3red (Dec 1, 2012)

I watched the first one last night. SO GOOD.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 1, 2012)

Batman movies are my feel better movies. You can always tell how crappy I'm feeling by which Batman I'm watching. No way you can feel bad watching Batman!! 
I think Teddy would like to watch a Batman movie...just sayin'. 

dlijjillllllll

Qtip here! I stole keyboard privileges! (See the scuffle above to prove it!) Teddy and Maya...you need to make your mommy let you sit on the bed and watch movies. It is SO much fun! Plus, you can always burrow in the blankets if the music gets scary. Batman is a little scary for a bun, but if you like scary noises, it's for you!!


----------

